# Bad kissingen downhill mitfahrer :)



## Vladimir666 (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo alle ich bin neu in der Stadt, arbeite in einem Hotel hab bei mir mein downhill fahrad commencal und suche jemanden der mir hier etwass gutes zeigt oder mitfehrt danke fuhr eure antworten 
Vladimir aus der Slowakai


----------



## Ikarus79 (26. Juni 2012)

Hi Vlad, 

wenn du Lust hast, kannst du Samstag mit in den Bikepark Ochsenkopf/Fichtelgebirge oder in den Park nach Steinach/Thüringen. Fahre von Bad Kissingen aus.

Ich kann dir auch mal am Kreuzberg den Flow-Trail zeigen. Ist zwar offiziell im moment wegen Problemen bei der offiziellen Abnahme gesperrt-aber da können wir trotzdem mal schauen ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mavis (2. Juli 2012)

Hey Ikarus, bin auch von Bad Kissingen! Bist du auch enduro mäßig unterwegs? Kennst dz paar trails in der Gegend? Lg mathias


----------



## Ikarus79 (2. Juli 2012)

Hey,

fahre auch gerne AM/Enduro. Aber da muss man die Trails hier in der Rhön echt schon suchen. Ist kein Enduro-Paradies. Aber Richtung Hochrhön/Kreuzberg/Feuerberg gibt`s ein paar nette Abfahrten.

Könnten uns mal treffen.


----------



## mavis (2. Juli 2012)

Super Mann! Meine kumpls Ham mich nämlich alle sitzen gelassen und dann hab ich
Mein downhill verkauft! Jetzt ist noch meinn AM übrig! Ja wär super wenn das mal klappen würde! Spitze! Danke für die aw


----------



## Ikarus79 (18. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Mathias,

hast du Lust am Samstag o. Sonntag zu fahren? Schlage Rhön bzw. Kreuzberg vor. Der neue Flow-trail ist ja auch gut fahrbar mittlerweile.


----------



## Choo_Choo (21. Oktober 2012)

wo genau ist am kreuzberg denn der flowtrail und wie kommt man wenn man mit dem hochrhönbus zum klosterparkplatz fährt dort hin?

wo gibt es noch freeridestrecken in der nähe? thüringer wald? fränkische schweiz? spessart?
kann doch nicht sein, dass es dort keine gibt?!

bis willingen ists immer ganz schö weit - auch wenns dort echt bock macht!


----------



## DHLiam (19. November 2021)

Hi 👋 
Ich zieh bald nach bad kissingen und wollte fragen ob es auch ein paar nahe (inoffizielle) trails gibt für die off season?
LG


----------



## Andiluu (26. April 2022)

Hi Liam, da sieht es leider in der Gegend schlecht aus. Ich habe letztes Jahr Mal einen neuen Trail gebaut, leider habe ich aber nicht die Zeit (Arbeit, Familie) ihn zu pflegen. Wenn du willst kann ich ihn dir mal zeigen. Vielleicht hast du ja Lust und Zeit da ein bisschen was zu machen. Ist aber alles inoffiziell. Kannst mir bei Interesse gerne eine PN schicken dann gebe ich dir meine Tel Nummer und wir können über WhatsApp schreiben ✌️


----------



## Angler93 (24. Mai 2022)

Falls jemand morgen oder am Donnerstag Lust hat in der Gegend  Bad Kissingen oder in einen Bikepark zu fahren kann er sich gerne melden 😉


----------



## ak1402 (6. September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
Da meine biketruppe immer mehr Richtung RR abdriftet, suche ich auch ein paar Leute für spaßige Touren.
Schönen Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

